# WTB Scurfa



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

*WTB Scurfa*


View Advert


I think my collection requires a Scurfa , send me a pm if you have one you would like to part with . Cheers John




*Advertiser*




jsud2002



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£1.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

HiJohn,how do I send you a pm,Andy.


----------

